# Seedling/Germination Heat Mats



## antinous (Oct 19, 2018)

Anybody have any experience with these? Would like to use them to get some pepper seeds growing, but I don't know if they would be suitable to use for germinating seeds via the plastic baggie/condiment container method (might get too hot?).


----------



## MES (Oct 20, 2018)

I wouldn't think this would work, seedlings need light, not just heat. You could potentially use a reptile basking light (one that mimics sunlight) and that would probably work. However, if you put the seeds in a window or something where they did get lots if light, the heat mat may give them a little boost, but I don't think it would be necessary. If you did use the mat, I would suggest using some kind of microwave safe Tupperware, or just placing any other container further away from the mat.
Hope this helps!


----------



## antinous (Oct 20, 2018)

MES said:


> I wouldn't think this would work, seedlings need light, not just heat. You could potentially use a reptile basking light (one that mimics sunlight) and that would probably work. However, if you put the seeds in a window or something where they did get lots if light, the heat mat may give them a little boost, but I don't think it would be necessary. If you did use the mat, I would suggest using some kind of microwave safe Tupperware, or just placing any other container further away from the mat.
> Hope this helps!


I’m not actually growing seedlings, I’m just starting the seeds. I’ve done this method before without any heat and had pretty low germination rates so I was hoping adding in the extra heat would help (optimal temp is 85-90).


----------



## MES (Oct 20, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I’m not actually growing seedlings, I’m just starting the seeds. I’ve done this method before without any heat and had pretty low germination rates so I was hoping adding in the extra heat would help (optimal temp is 85-90).


Then heat mats will probably work, as long as you keep your containers elevated a bit or further from the mat. Sorry, I haven't tried to grow anything with heat mats, so this isn't very helpful!


----------



## antinous (Oct 20, 2018)

MES said:


> Then heat mats will probably work, as long as you keep your containers elevated a bit or further from the mat. Sorry, I haven't tried to grow anything with heat mats, so this isn't very helpful!


No worries, actually just made an account on a hot pepper forum and asked there too since I’m a bit paranoid about burning all my seeds lol


----------



## MikeyD (Oct 22, 2018)

I use them.  They can get a bit too warm unless you use a thermostat but most horticultural heat mats can be used on their own.   Ideally you would find the preferred heat and set a thermostat.  Many tropical species germinate well around a constant 23C.  I have also put old ceramic tiles between the seedling tray and the heat mat and that can help diffuse the heat a little.


----------

